# crustaceans help!



## Alaska (Apr 29, 2011)

i dove for some bottles last week, and in cleaning i have found some barnacles and other things holding onto the outside of the bottles, and in two cases, there are clams INSIDE the bottle that are larger than the neck of the bottle. i dont want to try to crush them inside the bottles as not to damage it, but what do i do!?

 is there some type of concoction that i can use to dissolve the buggars?

 Tom


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 29, 2011)

I don't know what but something that dissolves calcium carbonate.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Apr 29, 2011)

Clams are mollusks... []

 But anyway, I think bleach usually does the trick. That will at least detach them, then you can pulverize the little buggers with a stick!


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 29, 2011)

You need acid.. HCL, muriatic...


----------



## RedGinger (Apr 29, 2011)

Ask Bram! (Downeastdigger)


----------



## RedGinger (Apr 29, 2011)

Speaking of Bram, I know Southern Maine Diver has posted about this a lot.  Anyone know how he is?


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 29, 2011)

Actually, I wasn't kidding this time.. acid dissolves shells. I learned it in grammar school.. we did an experiment and the teacher asked if anyone had any shells and i raised my hand, because I lived on riverfront property at the time, and at a days notice I could gather a 5 gallon pail full of shells if I needed to.. well I didn't bring that many but it was enough for all the kids to get a good demonstration of what happens when you mix shells and acid.. ( it was HCL, BTW ) and the smell of the gas it let off was the biggest topic as I recall, kinda like a fart ..the boiling, bubbly business in the beeker was fun to watch too.. it was a memorable event in an otherwise yawn-filled education. [8D]


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 29, 2011)

> and in two cases, there are clams INSIDE the bottle that are larger than the neck of the bottle.


 
 Hey William,

 You didn't say what kinda bottles these are. I guess it's just me, but having a bottle that was the birthplace of said clam is kinda cool. An internal bivalve bottle does not come along every day. Where would'ya go to get one if you changed yer mind later?

 This is assuming all the while that these Mollusks are long since deceased, as recently passed ones could really afford one some seriously toxic odors in the old bottle cabinet.

 I know I'd like to see some photos before, during, and after, should you decide to go the acid assassination route, or not...


----------



## Plumbata (Apr 30, 2011)

Douse them in Muriatic acid (HCl) and watch those bivalves dissolve and die in horrible agony!


----------



## 808 50th State (May 5, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> You need acid.. HCL, muriatic...


 
 I also find a lot of bottles in the water and many are covered with barnacles, I use a plastic bucket with a cover, I add a very small amount of acid to the inside of the bottle just enough to cover the bottom of the bottle, then I add a very small amount into the plastic bucket just enough to cover the bottom of the bucket with acid, I then cover the bucket with the plastic cover, the vapors of the acid is the one that will melt off the barnacles, I usually leave it in the bucket for at least a day or two...You must be very careful using the acid, I use rubber gloves and do not breath the acid vapors, do it outside in a well ventilated area and be very careful when opening the bucket, when opening the bucket a lot of  vapors will come out and can burn you...it works very well for me...use common sense...the acid I use is called HASA, I buy it by the gallon from my local swimming pool supply store, very inexpensive...


----------



## coldwater diver (May 7, 2011)

Hi Alaska, 
                                            I dive in the Maine coast and would recommend along w/ some others here muriatic acid. Find yourself a good 5 gallon bucket, I prefer doing all my cleaning outside the fumes can be very harmful to yourself. I usually keep this concoction in my garage w/ a well fitting lid that clamps down well when not in use. It will get rid of any barnacles, although it might require a primary dip in the soup(acid)) take out (wearing gloves) rinse soap and water w/ sponge repeat if necessary. The solution will last a very long time. Our town has a once a year hazardous waste collection so I will just label the bucket and drop it off when it becomes ineffective. Hope this helps. How is the viz in Va by the way?  Kevin


----------

